# White Retriever Names?



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Getting a English Cream Golden Retriever puppy on Monday. Still trying to figure out a name for him. So far I have:

Trooper (As in stormtrooper) 
Shadow
Romeo
Thor
Thunder
Lightening
Leo
Simba

Any other suggestions for a white dog? I was thinking of names with a context in Lions, Star Wars, Super heroes, Mythology, and anything with white. 

Thanks,


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
Congratulations on your new pup. 

I like Trooper, looking forward to seeing lot of pictures and what name you decide on.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

The dog won't actually be white, so I'm not sure I'd go with "white" for a name theme. More importantly, do the parents have all of the recommended clearances? "English Cream" is a marketing term used in the US and I'm always leery when breeders refer to their breeding program by color.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

How about Bleach?


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> The dog won't actually be white, so I'm not sure I'd go with "white" for a name theme. More importantly, do the parents have all of the recommended clearances? "English Cream" is a marketing term used in the US and I'm always leery when breeders refer to their breeding program by color.


The parents are both white (cream). What clearances should they have? All I know is they are AKC registered.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

White is not an acceptable color, it's actually a disqualification in the show ring for a dog to be completely white. Neither is cream in the US, the dogs would be registered as light golden. You can use the parent's AKC names to look them up on the OFA website Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

All goldens should have their eyes, hips, elbows and heart checked by qualified veterinarians to ensure they don't carry any serious genetic health issues. It's extremely important. It doesn't guarantee all puppies will be healthy but it gives them their best shot.


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

ArchersMom said:


> White is not an acceptable color, it's actually a disqualification in the show ring for a dog to be completely white. Neither is cream in the US, the dogs would be registered as light golden. You can use the parent's AKC names to look them up on the OFA website Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> All goldens should have their eyes, hips, elbows and heart checked by qualified veterinarians to ensure they don't carry any serious genetic health issues. It's extremely important. It doesn't guarantee all puppies will be healthy but it gives them their best shot.


If I cant find the parents name on the site does it mean they are not registered? 

I will ask the breeder for the parents health clearances


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It likely means that the parents weren't tested for anything. The hips and elbow clearances require x-rays. It's not very expensive, but some less than reputable breeders forgo the testing because it cuts into their profits. But if they're breeding to produce better, healthy dogs it must be done. It's all part of the Golden Retriever Clubs code of ethics.

If you want any more information about this stuff, look around the forum or start another thread. Of the names you've posted, I like trooper best. It's more unique that the others. Plus we're only a few days away from a new Star Wars movie.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread seems to be getting a bit off track, the OP was asking for name suggestions.........


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

The person was asking about a name. I think getting into everything else is going off track.


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> The person was asking about a name. I think getting into everything else is going off track.


Sorry about your dog.

Its okay, I think you raised some awareness for me. I will be calling the breeder for more answers now.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

jmoses52 said:


> Its okay, I think you raised some awareness for me. I will be calling the breeder for more answers now.


And this is why going "off track" is sometimes a very appropriate direction to take a thread. Not only does the OP learn valuable information, but lurkers also learn. Threads are not only for fun, they're also a great chance to educate when the opportunity presents itself.

It's all in how it's done and how the OP responds. ArchersMom, IMO, handled it wonderfully and gave great advice.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Snowball

Frosty

Ice

Polar

SkiDoo


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Vanilla Ice


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I like Trooper as well. Of course I am biased since we had a golden named Trooper.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

ArchersMom said:


> *White is not an acceptable color*, it's actually a disqualification in the show ring for a dog to be completely white. Neither is cream in the US, the dogs would be registered as light golden.


I may be wrong but I doubt the OP is looking to go in the show ring. Many things are "not acceptable" in the show ring. I am sure if she/he did they would look for a conformation breeder. 

But for information purposes - here is a very nice picture depicting the Golden Color Spectrum.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Ivory
Dover (White Cliffs of)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> Dover (White Cliffs of)


Love this one!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Kinda off the wall here, but I don't really think the color matters when naming your puppy. Color is a different conversation completely. Same thing with discussing style and type.

Name your puppy what suits him/her.

Me personally - I don't know when my next puppy will come home, but I'm already thinking his call name (not the registration name) is going to be "Brucewayne". LOL. Unless of course the puppy comes home and the name totally does not match the pup. 

I'm also REALLY not into froofy or "doggy" names for dogs. <= So pretty much my Mom's idea of naming the next puppy "Sugar" would never to infinity work. Even though the name Sugar does apply to most golden retrievers.


----------



## tennessee_rose (Apr 7, 2014)

Oooh I love Dover!!! Makes me think of Celtic Mythology a bit. And he's white... white cliffs of Dover... love love love


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Albie (albino)
Chalker (favorite in a horse race)


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the help everyone. I will add those to the list. I will confirm the name once I meet the little guy and bring him home to see how he is. I will keep you all updated. 

If anyone else thinks of other cool names or naming conventions let me know.


----------



## Debs66 (Aug 8, 2015)

Albus - Means white in Latin - familiarised by JK Rowling through Albus Dumbledore in the Harry Potter books/movies. Looking forward to seeing pics of your pup whatever you name him!


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

Also on my list is 
Hercules
Pegasus
Thor
Ajax
Apollo
Jedi
Julio
Jarvis
Mellow as is marshmallow


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

Debs66 said:


> Albus - Means white in Latin - familiarised by JK Rowling through Albus Dumbledore in the Harry Potter books/movies. Looking forward to seeing pics of your pup whatever you name him!


This is an option too, I also enjoyed harry potter.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I like Albus and Dover best, but I may be slightly biased because I love Harry Potter and because I live in Delaware


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

....******


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

We are getting a lighter GR puppy that we are picking up Dec 23rd. When we saw her last week we decided on Luna (moon in italian) because my husband thought she was the color of the moon. Also, we lost our big boy Cosmo 1 month ago and we thought it would be an ode to him. Good luck with the puppy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tennyson said:


> Ivory
> Dover (White Cliffs of)


LOVE both of those. Dover if a boy, Ivory if you get a girl. 

I also like Tundra for a light coloured dog.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Personally I think you need to wait until you get your pup home and learn his personality. Sweeties name was totally wrong when we got her but changing to Sweetie only seemed right. Jack was Jack when we got him and fits well but you can't name a pup before you know him IMHO


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

From my perspective, I have always named the pup before coming home. That way the breeder knew the name and was able to already call the pup by the name. It was easier for me as the pup already knew it's name by 8 weeks when she came home. 

I can see the reasoning in naming it afterwards. Especially if looking in a certain theme. 

When picking up a name I also tried to make sure the name did not get confused with a command or end in a syllable of a command. If I want my dog to sit on a whispered sit command I would not name my dog in a word ending in S since the S will be almost silent but still enough to confuse the dog. 

So it depends on the person, their goals and likes!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Claudia M said:


> From my perspective, I have always named the pup before coming home. That way the breeder knew the name and was able to already call the pup by the name. It was easier for me as the pup already knew it's name by 8 weeks when she came home.


That's an excellent idea!!! Thanks!


----------



## DoreenB (Sep 19, 2014)

As far as names go...

Our almost nine month old is "Finbarr". His name is derived from Old Irish Fionbarre meaning "fair-headed one".


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

Here is the pup.
I think I have got my list down to 5:
Simba
Shadow
Jarvis
Jake
Dexter

Crossed out names people in my house will have a hard time saying.


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

DoreenB said:


> As far as names go...
> 
> Our almost nine month old is "Finbarr". His name is derived from Old Irish Fionbarre meaning "fair-headed one".


Cool name.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I like Jake


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

jmoses52 said:


> Here is the pup.
> I think I have got my list down to 5:
> Simba
> Shadow
> ...


Thank you so much for those adorable photos! He couldn't be cuter! And he is the exact opposite (in color) of my dog: a black Newfie.

I like the name Trooper, but I was put off by the link to "stormtrooper" because of the Nazi connotations it has. I am not sure how many people think of anything but Star Wars when they see the word nowadays, though!

Please keep the pictures coming!

*NewfieMom*


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I like Dover, it sounds good when you call it too. Only once did I come up with a name beforehand and change it. Lila was originally Idgy (fried green tomatoes)


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I still like Dover, but of the names you listed, I have a soft spot in my heart for the name Jake. That was the name of my Dane who was also my first "heart dog". He was beyond wonderful and extremely loving. He passed 35 years ago and I still miss him like crazy. 

Here's a picture of Jake with his best friend, Mingo. They were _always_ together. In fact, they passed within a few months of each other. Sorry for the picture quality, it's a very old photo...


----------



## jmoses52 (Dec 11, 2015)

Update, Named the puppy Cooper. This guy is a handful, didn't expect this much work.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

jmoses52 said:


> Update, Named the puppy Cooper. This guy is a handful, didn't expect this much work.


Cute name! No worries, the beginning stage can be a handful. Once Cooper settles in things will calm down! When I first brought my little guy home I thought oh boy what did I get myself into?! But things settle down and become more smooth! Enjoy your new cute pup


----------

